# Tom Platz Muscle Camp: LEGS



## AnaSCI (Jul 4, 2013)

Tom Platz muscle camp legs - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 4, 2013)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swolesearcher (Jul 4, 2013)

fantastic!! thanks!


----------

